# Another house training question



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

As you know, I have been getting very frustrated with the length of time its taking to get Lucy 100 percent house trained. One of the problems is that she will go out and "half" pee or "half" poop. We know now that she does this. My husband wants her to have the run of the house because he says she has pooped. But I know better! For instance, this morning all the dogs went out and peed. Its actually "warm" her -- its only minus 4 which is wonderful. 

Lucy went out and peed. Then she came in because it was breakfast time. As I know what happens, as soon as she finished eating, I put her out to poop -- but she immediately squatted and peed lots. She came in and I put her in her crate. Then my husband got her out while I was in the bath and she pooped. So I put her back in her crate because many times when he has allowed her freedom in the house after she has pooped -- she poops in the house.

I am wondering why she does this and if there is a way to make sure that she has peed and pooped all she needs to - so she can have a bit more freedom?

I THINK its because she is overly excited about getting fed - at least first thing in the morning that is the reason. Should I not feed her until later in the morning so she learns that "toilet completely" comes before breakfast? Should I feed the other dogs and not her?

I HAVE TO get a handle on this and get her so she can be trusted in the house. She will be one year old in March and its never taken THIS long with any other dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps she just needs a bit longer - both before and after breakfast. I know the impulse to hare back inside as soon as possible when it is cold and wet and miserable outside, but if I cut the pre-breakfast jaunt short, mine need to go out immediately after breakfast as well. And they need to take a little time over things, or they just mark where the neighbours' dogs have been. Do you have a schedule to take her out? And do you go with her to make sure she has done enough? My two are at last getting the association of a word with getting on with it - my fault that it as taken so long, for not being consistent, but very, very useful when it works!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We don't really have a schedule. All the dogs go out every time that one of them stands and looks out of the door. That would be at least once an hour. Once she has "peed" first thing in the morning, she gets up and runs back to the door. They are only allowed on the deck when its cold. Mind you 4 below is not cold for here in winter. I have tried waiting outside longer, but she is anxious to get in and have breakfast - that's why she goes to the door I'm sure. She always goes out immediately she finishes eating, but she often doesn't finish going. I have learned this so now she goes out twice and then goes back in the crate. I would like to find a way to make sure she has finished "going" so she doesn't HAVE TO be shut in the crate. 

To me - that is what I am aiming for. That once she has "gone" outside, she is done. So then she can have the freedom of the house -- i.e. she is house trained. 

I don't want her eating poop and so it was a choice of peeing and pooping on the deck, or my friend's solution - a muzzle so she couldn't eat poop. I decided on confining her to a small space where I can control where she goes and make sure I am always beside her to prevent her from eating poop.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

> =Purley;146785]We don't really have a schedule.


That's part of your problem. 



> All the dogs go out every time that one of them stands and looks out of the door. That would be at least once an hour.


They're training you. Wanting to go out every hour is not about needing to potty.



> I have learned this so now she goes out twice and then goes back in the crate. I would like to find a way to make sure she has finished "going" so she doesn't HAVE TO be shut in the crate.


Put her on lead and have her walk/jog briskly. It stimulates the bowel to evacuate. Just standing around outside right after eating, or before, is not going to do that. 



> That once she has "gone" outside, she is done. So then she can have the freedom of the house -- i.e. she is house trained.


No, she's not housetrained, therefore she should be supervised, or contained when you can't. 



> I don't want her eating poop and so it was a choice of peeing and pooping on the deck, or my friend's solution - a muzzle so she couldn't eat poop. I decided on confining her to a small space where I can control where she goes and make sure I am always beside her to prevent her from eating poop


Put her on a long line (15' or 30'), so you can reel her in when you see she's nose to the ground and may be going to eat poop. She's more likely to be "done" if she can move around, get things movin'!


----------

